# Fourth Amendment Violation?



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

I was stopped for (at the time) no reason a few weeks ago while travelling at a reasonable speed and signalling properly to exit the highway. I pulled over right away and sat completely still with my hands on the steering wheel. The (State Police) officer approached my driver's side window and I had stated it didn't work. The officer could read my lips and took a step back from the door while I calmly opened it for him. He immediately asked me for my license and registration which I gave to him with no problems. He then asked me where I was going and I said "What have I done wrong sir?" to which he merely restated his question. I then answered that I was on my way to my friend's house and again asked what I did wrong. His answer was "Are there any drugs or anything I need to know about in the car?" to which I stated "No sir" and again asked why I was stopped/what I did wrong. 

Here's where it gets interesting.

Without even telling me what I did wrong he tells me to get out of the car and put my hands up against the vehicle on the driver's side rear window. At this point I say "Yes sir" and proceed to let him pat me down. He asks if I have any weapons to which I answer no and he concludes his search without finding anything wrong with me. I now ask him again why I was pulled over and he tells me my rear plate light is out which seems very odd at the time because I remember it working fine recently and it's not like I'm gonna be a smart-ass and check on his reason in the middle of a traffic stop. He then tells me to stand in front of the car and look straight ahead. I do so but first let him know that I do not consent to any searches of my vehicle under my rights in the 4th Amendment. He flips out on me calling me a lawyer-boy douchebag and states clearly: "I Dont Need Your Fucking Consent". I proceed to smile at him at walk to the front of the car.

He goes through his power-trip and rips my car apart and finds the nothing that I stated he would find. Runs my license to find nothing wrong and tells me to get back in the car and sends me on my way. Once I got to my friend's house I took a look at my rear plate lights and they are in complete working order and my plate is visible and clearly legible at night from more than 50 feet away. Does this officer deserve his salary?


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

SOT, is that you?


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

LETS GET READY TO RUUUUUUUMMMMBBBBLE!!! Ding, Ding, Ding


----------



## robodope (Aug 31, 2003)




----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

You are a fucking liar.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

dcs2244 said:


> SOT, is that you?


I miss SOT!!!


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

ConcernedCitizen said:


> I was stopped for (at the time) no reason a few weeks ago while travelling at a reasonable speed and signalling properly to exit the highway. I pulled over right away and sat completely still with my hands on the steering wheel. The (State Police) officer approached my driver's side window and I had stated it didn't work. The officer could read my lips and took a step back from the door while I calmly opened it for him. He immediately asked me for my license and registration which I gave to him with no problems. He then asked me where I was going and I said "What have I done wrong sir?" to which he merely restated his question. I then answered that I was on my way to my friend's house and again asked what I did wrong. His answer was "Are there any drugs or anything I need to know about in the car?" to which I stated "No sir" and again asked why I was stopped/what I did wrong.
> 
> Here's where it gets interesting.
> 
> ...


So he let you go and did not give you a ticket and you are whining?


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

The Fourth Amendment does not apply to MSP MV stops.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

I would not be at all surprised to find out that this person is a +50 on his BOP and is completely full of sh!t. Of all the people with a car on the road no one in Law Enforcement has to struggle to have a legit reason to stop you. That trooper had a legit reason to stop you and you know it. 
And honestly if I stop you the second I raise my voice I write the ticket. DONE NO EXCEPTIONS! If any of this even happened you have a nice shinny ticket to the ball from the Commonwealth! Pay it and for that we say Thanks!


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

ConcernedCitizen said:


> Here's where it gets interesting.
> 
> Without even telling me what I did wrong he tells me to get out of the car and put my hands up against the vehicle on the driver's side rear window. At this point I say "Yes sir" and proceed to let him pat me down. He asks if I have any weapons to which I answer no and he concludes his search without finding anything wrong with me. I now ask him again why I was pulled over and he tells me my rear plate light is out which seems very odd at the time because I remember it working fine recently and it's not like I'm gonna be a smart-ass and check on his reason in the middle of a traffic stop. He then tells me to stand in front of the car and look straight ahead. I do so but first let him know that I do not consent to any searches of my vehicle under my rights in the 4th Amendment. He flips out on me calling me a lawyer-boy douchebag and states clearly: "I Dont Need Your Fucking Consent". I proceed to smile at him at walk to the front of the car.


This didn't happen on route 495 by chance did it?

The exact same thing happened to me about a year ago and with the same alleged violation. Same get out of the car. Same where you're going, etc. etc.

But I almost got arrested for getting the last laugh.

When I did all the right things, hands on the steering wheel, put on my flashers and turned on the interior light, he yelled for me to get out of the F-in car.

While doing so I flicked a cigarette butt that I just finished smoking.

He begins to yell and scream about dirtying "His Highway" and to pick the f-in thing up.

The wind blows the cigarette butt across the highway and I began running after it. (I have a clean record and did not want to get charged with littering)

Get this, the first car, a Toyota Tacoma, swerves into the left lane and collides with a Volvo. A pickup truck skids into the guardrail and the accordian effect begins.

A total of seven cars cracked up but luckily nobody got hurt.

You should have seen the look on the troopers face.

I went to an insurance deposition and when I told them that I only flicked a cigarette, they stated that the police report said I tossed a propane tank into the road in a rage and that I was the cause of the accident.

My point?

You just can't beat the government man. He always finds a way to keep you down.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Well, at least he didn't mention the cavity search...:twisted:


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Oh I can see already this is going to be a fun weekend.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

ConcernedCitizen said:


> Once I got to my friend's house I took a look at my rear plate lights and they are in complete working order and my plate is *visible and clearly legible at night from more than 50 feet away.*


There's your problem. You're ten feet short, laywer boy douche-bag.


> *Chapter 90: Section 6. Display of number plates; temporary number plates*
> 
> The said number plates shall be kept clean with the numbers legible and shall not be obscured in any manner by the installation of any device obscuring said numbers, and during the period when the vehicle or trailer is required to display lights the rear register number shall be illuminated so as to be *plainly visible at a distance of sixty feet*.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Did he have his hat on? If not, he doesn't deserve jack shit, the stop is invalid, and I recommend heading down to the nearest barracks to make your case.


----------



## MDSP2597 (Jun 12, 2006)

> I miss SOT!!!


I thought you had him tied up in your basement!


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

MDSP2597 said:


> I thought you had him tied up in your basement!


Oh yeah, that might be where I left him. I should go check. Haven't had to go down there in months and months.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

NewEngland2007 said:


> Oh yeah, that might be where I left him. I should go check. Haven't had to go down there in months and months.


Not what I heard


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Not what I heard


You can try and beg me, but I'm not tying you up in my basement!


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

I heard SOT was indoctrinated by the dems.

No way this post is legitimate. Perhaps it's retribution from David over on Private Officer.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

Too bad he didn't violate your 8th ammendment rights...:heart::fu2:


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

NewEngland2007 said:


> You can try and beg me, but I'm not tying you up in my basement!


Not a chance especially after the mess Andy made there.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Not a chance especially after the mess Andy made there.


Mess or no mess, you wouldn't enjoy a stay in NE's basement as it's a cattle-free zone.


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

_"He then asked me where I was going *and I said* "What have I done wrong sir?" to which he merely restated his question" _

The trooper asked you a direct question, and you were being arrogant. Game over. Now go fix your window like a good citizen.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Why do you guys even bother answering these trolls...its like catching a fly thats buzzing around you, ripping its wings off and burning it with a magnifying glass.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

7costanza said:


> Why do you guys even bother answering these trolls...its like catching a fly thats buzzing around you, ripping its wings off and burning it with a magnifying glass.


That's some fun sh*t, 7! What, like you don't have serial killer tendancies, too?


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)




----------

